# Animal Crossing song



## Deleted User (May 31, 2012)

So i'm in a creative writing class and for our final project my teacher decided for us to do independent projects.
I chose songwriting and this is what I came up with.
It's a song inspired by animal crossing.
Just wanted to share.

[yt][media]XTQ0e6CCd9M[/media][/yt]


----------



## Yumi (May 31, 2012)

That was neat!! Loved the melody. 
Wish it was a little longer but its perfect.


----------



## machomuu (May 31, 2012)

Hey, you're not a bad singer, and the song was pretty good too.  Nice work.


----------



## pokefloote (May 31, 2012)

That was awesome! Good job (:


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 31, 2012)

That was kind of awesome. Kind of sounded like Maroon 5.


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2012)

Yumi said:


> That was neat!! Loved the melody.
> Wish it was a little longer but its perfect.




Glad you enjoyed  there was a bridge but then I didn't like it so I took it out lol.



TwinRetro said:


> That was kind of awesome. Kind of sounded like Maroon 5.


Thanks! I love maroon 5 lol


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 31, 2012)

andy249901 said:


> Yumi said:
> 
> 
> > That was neat!! Loved the melody.
> ...



This, you will find, will greatly help you with the ladies. The first song I sang to my girlfriend at the time (my wife) was Secret by Maroon 5. When I say she melted, that would be an understatement.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 31, 2012)

andy249901 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > andy249901 said:
> ...



Remember, with great power comes great responsibility.


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> andy249901 said:
> 
> 
> > Yumi said:
> ...



Wow that's so cool lol. I wish I had the power to melt girls with my singing abilities.
I finally built up enough courage to sing in public, and I definitely will try to use it to my advantage


----------

